# The Dark Side Of The Moon - Immersion Box Set



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

To be released on September 27, 2011










*Immersion Editions* present the complete artistic experience. Lavishly packaged in a sturdy 29cm square box, the sets contain remastered, previously unreleased and audio-visual material, plus much additional content – reproduced memorabilia, brand new graphics, art prints, collectors’ items, lavish booklets and more.

*Product description:*
Originally released in 1973, The Dark Side of The Moon became Pink Floyd’s first number 1 album in the US, remaining on the chart for 741 weeks between 1973 and 1988. One of the best-selling and most critically acclaimed albums of all time The Dark Side of The Moon also introduced The iconic album cover artwork by Hipgnosis featuring a prism representing the band’s stage lighting, the record’s lyrics, and the request for a ‘simple and bold’ design. The Immersion version features the classic Studio album digitally remastered and presented as a limited edition high quality boxset featuring 6 discs of rare and unreleased audio and video material, plus a new 40 page oversized perfect-bound booklet, a book of original photographs edited by Jill Furmanovsky, exclusive merchandise and facsimile collectables. 

*DISC 1 – CD 1: *
The Dark Side Of The Moon digitally remastered by James Guthrie 2011

*DISC 2 – CD 2: *
The Dark Side Of The Moon performed live at Wembley in 1974 (2011 Mix and previously unreleased)

*DISC 3 – DVD 1, ALL AUDIO:*
- The Dark Side Of The Moon, James Guthrie 2003 *5.1 Surround Mix* (previously released only on SACD) in standard resolution audio at 448 kbps
- The Dark Side Of The Moon, James Guthrie 2003 *5.1 Surround Mix* (previously released only on SACD) in high resolution audio at 640 kbps
- The Dark Side Of The Moon, LPCM Stereo mix (as disc 1)
- The Dark Side Of The Moon, Alan Parsons *Quad Mix* (previously released only on vinyl LP/8 track tape in 1973) in standard resolution audio at 448 kbps
- The Dark Side Of The Moon, Alan Parsons *Quad Mix* (previously released only on vinyl LP/8 track tape in 1973) in *high* resolution audio at 640 kbps

*DISC 4 - DVD 2, ALL AUDIO VISUAL: *
-Live In Brighton 1972:
Careful With That Axe, Eugene (previously unreleased on DVD)
Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun (previously unreleased on DVD)
-The Dark Side Of The Moon, 2003 documentary (25 min EPK)
-Concert Screen Films (60 min total):
British Tour 1974
French Tour 1974
North American Tour 1975

Screen films play in stereo and 5.1 Surround Sound 

*DISC 5 – BLURAY, AUDIO+AUDIO VISUAL *
-AUDIO: The Dark Side Of The Moon, James Guthrie 2003 5.1 Surround Mix (previously released only on SACD) in high resolution audio at 96 kHz/24-bit
-AUDIO: The Dark Side Of The Moon, Original stereo mix (1973) mastered in high resolution audio at 96 kHz/24-bit
-AUDIO VISUAL: Live In Brighton 1972:
Careful With That Axe, Eugene (previously unreleased on DVD/BluRay)
Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun (previously unreleased on DVD/BluRay)
-AUDIO VISUAL: The Dark Side Of The Moon, 2003 documentary (EPK)
-AUDIO VISUAL: Concert Screen Films (5.1 Surround Mix):
British Tour 1974
French Tour 1974
North American Tour 1975 
-AUDIO VISUAL: Concert Screen Films (High Resolution Stereo Mix):
British Tour 1974
French Tour 1974
North American Tour 1975 

*DISC 6 - CD3: *
- The Dark Side Of The Moon 1972 Early Album Mix engineered by Alan Parsons (previously unreleased)
- The Hard Way (from ‘Household Objects’ project)
- Us And Them, Richard Wright Demo (previously unreleased)
- The Travel Sequence, live from Brighton June 1972 (previously unreleased)
- The Mortality Sequence, live from Brighton June 1972 (previously unreleased)
- Any Colour You Like, live from Brighton June 1972 (previously unreleased)
- The Travel Sequence, studio recording 1972 (previously unreleased)
- Money, Roger Waters’ demo (previously unreleased)

40 page 27cm x 27cm booklet designed by Storm Thorgerson
Exclusive photo book edited by Jill Furmanovsky
27cm x 27cm Exclusive Storm Thorgerson Art Print
5 x Collectors’ Cards featuring art and comments by Storm Thorgerson
Replica of The Dark Side Of The Moon Tour Ticket
Replica of The Dark Side Of The Moon Backstage Pass
Scarf
3 x Black marbles
9 x Coasters (unique to this box) featuring early Storm Thorgerson design sketches
12 page credits booklet


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

Any idea on cost? I love the album, but won't shell out $200+ for a few cds, and some collectables.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

$127 at Amazon... The Dark Side Of The Moon - Immersion Box Set

They are releasing several new sets... some very interesting stuff.

The Discovery Studio Album Box Set

Wish You Were Here - Immersion Box Set

The Wall - Immersion Box Set

The Dark Side Of The Moon - Experience Version

Wish You Were Here - Experience Version

The Wall- Experience Version

A Foot In The Door - The Best Of Pink Floyd


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

That very nice, saw this as I was playing The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Plays The Hits Of Pink Floyd.
Also very cool.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Got my eye on this one. Should be interesting.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Got it love it folks think I'm crazy for paying for it but it's just awesome in surround on disc 3. I have always loved this album and can't count how many times I have turned the light off and listened to this recording in the past and now I'm hearing new things I missed before. Now the problem is there are more immersion sets, That's just evil...

I like the Wish you were here offering but so far the pre-release description of the wall is missing surround and the actual movie, not good. They hopefully will do Animals too, please please be in surround!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I ordered it twice from Amazon and had to send it back both times due to the discs becoming dislodged and getting scratched. I am not crazy about all the other junk they included... and I ain't paying this kind of money for scratched discs. 

I got the Experience discs in with no issues, but that is nothing more than the remaster and live 1974 versions. A waste of money to me... as I have the MFSL remaster that sounds excellent and the live version is less than impressive. I like the Delicate Sound of Thunder live version a WHOLE LOT better.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Rather then buy the complete box set i just went out to BestBuy and got the Remasterd versions of the albums i was after. Can't say they sound incredibly better then the origionals but hey i've got what i was after.:sn:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I would be happy with just a stand alone high res album release on bluray, the other stuff is cool but all I really want is the music. Still this is tempting, very very tempting...


----------

